# PIN Code Blocked



## vivekr (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi guys, 
i am using nokia n73. 
My device is blocked & want PUK code.

Massage is Shown 

*" PIN code blocked. Enter PUK code:"*

Plz help me guys to unlock the phone.
Kindly tell me PUK code......


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 23, 2007)

Call customer care of your service provider and ask for the pin unblocking key(PUK)


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 23, 2007)

You get the PUK code when you buy a new mobile connection...
Check if you have the papers you got when you bought the conn..
And yeah dont enter wrong PUK code 10 times otherwise your SIM will get blocked and you will have to buy a new one then..


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 23, 2007)

AFAIK, the PUK code is given by the CC of the telecom company.. Only the PIN code is the default one in mobiles.. 1234 or something similar..!! I'm not sure though..


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 23, 2007)

^^PUK is given by the telecom company

@vivekr...call up customer care


----------



## satyamy (Apr 23, 2007)

vivekr said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> i am using nokia n73.
> My device is blocked & want PUK code.
> 
> ...


ohh ya 
I have also suffered from this one
It happens if you enter wrong pin no. thrice

Open you cell phone
remove you sim card
see the no on its back
now call you cell operator (i.e. airtel, hutch or whoever you use) not nokia
call you customer care
ask for PUK no
they will ask for Sim no give them & you will get your PUK no.
enter it your cell will start working


----------

